# Well More Meat For The Freezer



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Conservation Department called this morning asking if we wanted a Deer? Yes. Well there is a Deer been hit over at this place, you will have to put it down.

Get over there it was only a Button Buck. I shot it finished it off we got about 26 pounds of Deboned meat off it. So Lord Blessed us again.

Don't know my wife is right just don't justify Deer hunting, picking up Road Kill









big rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Good job not letting the perfectly good meat go to waste. Nothing wrong with road kill as long as it wasn't smashed to bad. It was plenty fresh seeing it was still alive.

I know one time a local meat market that cuts up deer for the hunters, screwed up and gave away 2 deer to a guy that only had one coming.....the butcher called the sheriff and told him he needed a fresh car kill to fix his screw up.... :huh: true story.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

brownegg said:


> I know one time a local meat market that cuts up deer for the hunters, screwed up and gave away 2 deer to a guy that only had one coming.....the butcher called the sheriff and told him he needed a fresh car kill to fix his screw up.... :huh: true story.


Maybe it was my "former" butcher that quoted me a weight on some hamburger meat that was about 5 pounds less than what I repeatedly found when I weighed at home.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Both Back legs were broke at the joint, so we saved all the meat. 

This is the third Deer we got, could have had five if we had been home. but all we have lost is one Rib Cage.

big rockpile


----------



## That'll Do Pig (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice. How do you get on that list for calls from the Conservation Dept? haha


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

That'll Do Pig said:


> Nice. How do you get on that list for calls from the Conservation Dept? haha


 Pretty easy called them told them to put me on the list. But you have to be able to get them any time day or night, be able to put one down if need be and be able to Load and Haul it.

big rockpile


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

In our area, you contact the county sheriff's dept. and place your name on a call-out list.

Indicate the area that you are willing to go to pick them up. An opportunity happened

a couple weeks ago, in which I had gone into town in the early afternoon, spent the

entire day and came home later in the evening and found a fresh roadkill less than 1/4

mile from home. Called 911 and a couple state troopers arrived, filled out the necessary

paperwork and even helped me load the nice 125# button buck into the back of the truck.

The senior officer also mentioned the program for being placed on a roadkill list and also

that 'most' officers will only wait 10-15minutes for someone to show up . . . so best to limit

the area that you can get to in that time frame and be able to go on a moment's notice.

Went into the S.O. later in the week and gave them my contact card and this last Wednesday 

around noon, got a call from 911 dispatch, asking if I was still interested in getting a deer

Gave me the address (slightly over 6 miles away) and asked how soon I could get there. 

Told them 10-12 minutes & arrived right on time. The officer had just put the animal down

and she lay approximately 100' off the roadway. Broken back, but nice 150# doe.

Dragged her over to the back of the truck and loaded her up and transported to a

friend's unheated garage. This guy, had earlier told me about 'the program' and has

graciously offered to butcher any/& all such deer (for free) that I bring to him. 

He butchered this one (as he had also done the other buckling as well)

and both have been turned into deer burger to feed family, friends and me. Not a bad deal.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

not that you southern fellas would have a lot of use for a sled but , these are great for putting deer in cars , vans, mini vans , tucks , suv http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/248252-black-viking-sport-sled.html#.UuvI7LRsVF8

we use it for all sorts of things including bringing in groceries , hauling fire wood , winter camping gear and more 

but for deer the sides are high enough and the sled long and wide enough that you can get the hole animal in , the sides are rigid enough that 2 people pick it up and slide it in , i had it with when i picked up my last road kill , the cop thought it was great , the easiest deer he had loaded


----------



## That'll Do Pig (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice, I'm gonna have to get on the list! Thanks for info guys!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks, looks very useful, good investment-save our backs*


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Twp.Tom said:


> Thanks, looks very useful, good investment-save our backs*


we took to calling it the deer stretcher , cause it loaded so easy in the back of the truck the weight was evenly balanced

if you ever have been the paul bearrer in a funeral you will know what i mean it just isn't that heavy when everyone has a good hold and carries even weight 

who ever called it dead weight wasn't kidding there's just no easy way to hold legs and toss it in the truck it always seems like it weights 2x what it really does , just when you have a good toss the head always catches on the tail gate , the sled changes that.

it was also so cold this year that the blood froze on contact so even after 4 deer worth of blood it was all contained , frozen but contained to the sled


----------

